# Two person double bass?



## ChweiesArmy

I thought I heard about a giant double bass created by, I think, Wagner. It supposedly took two people to play it? Is this true? And if it is, anybody know of where I can get more info on it?


----------



## alexandrew

It's called the Octobass. There's about two in the whole world i think.


----------

